# Sawblade.com customer service, hit and miss



## lab7654

That's a shame, I hope everything gets sorted out! How do the blades that you do have perform? I'm happy with my Timberwolves, but the more options the better.


----------



## woodklutz

I use SawBlade and find them very good in customer service and quality of their blades. I don't understand the number listed on the site it does not work, however and quickly answered and my problem solved. I prefer the 201 series, it is stiffer and works well for my purpose.


----------



## Tennessee

I put a 201 on my Grizzly today. It cuts fine, but carries long fines past the vacuum and brush all the way around and redeposits them on top of the work. First blade I've ever seen do that on any bandsaw. Cuts OK, not any smoother than a Timberwolf. 1/2" 4TPI to 1/2" 4TPI. Time will tell how long it stays sharp. Price is right, I'll tell you that. If it lasts as long as a TW than I'm saving about $4.00-5.00 a blade. I wish they sold 1/8". Broke a 1/8" TW I bought from Grizzly today, $21.00 down the drain.
I would have been fine with sawblade.com if they had just responded to the fact that the 101's were backordered rather than try to tell me the order was complete.


----------



## Surfside

Well, I bet everyone experienced a little inconvenience to any company or customer service . 
But for me , as long as they'll meet me halfway for the frustrations , I will still stick to the company especially if I know myself that, in the very first place , they're offering top quality products. 
Sometimes , companies can't avoid glitches and of course, I believe that it is not their intention to do that to their customers. Even I myself, purchase online or over the phone. I also feel bad if they screwed up with my order. 
But anyways , I respect your opinion Tennessee about www.sawblade.com


----------

